# My new (to me) Nismo Juke



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

So after a long decision about my old Swift Sport I decided that I am no longer a teenager and I need something more practical that kids will one day fit in (women lol). So after a bit of looking about I settled on a Nismo Juke which fitted my wants of nippy and toys and my fiances wants of being able to fit a kid and more than one passenger . 
So here are the pics
















Since having it I have done a wash with megs ultimate wash and wax, decon with iron x and a clay cloth and then hand polished with poor boys world (can never remember the name of it) and also protected with autobrite addiction wax.

Here is a couple of pics of the interior and I would be interested to hear thoughts on how to keep the seats clean (will post pics in the next reply as my phone didn't save them for some reason)


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice motor, we have one in black!!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Very nice mate. Enjoy it.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Cheers guys. What's the best way to look after the steering wheel? Half leather and half alcantara? Is it just a fabric cleaner or something special?


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Use a fabric protector for the seats gtechniq l1 or carpro do something similar used l1 on mine. 👍 
















Stops the alacantara getting dirty.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi Hoikey, lovely Juke. Assume you are the Hoikey on JOG?


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice juke. That's loads better than a normal juke. I would use gtechniq I1 as well.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

cheers guys i will look at getting some. And I am yeah, will be looking for another forum if they keep on with the same old crap though, on there for info and seem to be finding none haha


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

And if they should get grubby, dont splash out on a specific alcantara cleaner......get to tescos, splurge a whopping 2.50 on a bottle of woolite and dilute with h2o 5-1 for light dirt. Dab dont rub and your alcantara will stay like new.


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

Burn it!!!!


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

No  lol


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Billio said:


> And if they should get grubby, dont splash out on a specific alcantara cleaner......get to tescos, splurge a whopping 2.50 on a bottle of woolite and dilute with h2o 5-1 for light dirt. Dab dont rub and your alcantara will stay like new.


Thanks a lot for that


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Jenny19 said:


> Burn it!!!!


Need to expand on that a little.:tumbleweed:


----------



## Jack1991 (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice man, these cars are lush, proper different! 
Are they 4wd??


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm sure they are 4wd don't they do a 7 gear version?


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

They do a 4wd version which has a cat transmission but the 2wd is 6 speed manual which is what I have. They are 200 bhp too which is nice


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

Will-S said:


> Need to expand on that a little.:tumbleweed:


It's a juke!


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

At least it ain't boring and German


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Nice i like it a lot.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I love them, give me it in any colour, 4wd, auto and it would be an epic car all year round.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

The CVT auto box is horrendous that's why we went with the manual and 2wd. It's also a little quicker. 

We're going to lower slightly, only for the purpose of stiffening the car in the corners and space the wheels to give it more stability as it's still a relatively high vehicle.

Stage one map from Litchfields should be pretty fun too!


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Love it, my Mum has a white base model one and it's really nice to drive. She's pimped hers up a bit with red wheels and go faster matching stripes and mirrors.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

I want to do induction, exhaust and remap which should take it up to about 240 bhp


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

like the look of these and im sure it will make a nice family car to keep the wife happy


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

hoikey said:


> I want to do induction, exhaust and remap which should take it up to about 240 bhp


What exhausts are avaliable? We'd ideally like to keep the standard backbox look.

I'd also like some of the Nismo RS seats and a diff but I doubt we'll go that far!


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

They're canny for a girls car them there was a white one round the corner from me and he replaced it with a white c63 amg. :drool:

Are they decent power?!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

SarahS23 said:


> They're canny for a girls car them there was a white one round the corner from me and he replaced it with a white c63 amg. :drool:
> 
> Are they decent power?!


200bhp so quite swift! We chopped the Mrs' oil burner in for it!


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

B17BLG said:


> 200bhp so quite swift! We chopped the Mrs' oil burner in for it!


That's not bad that like. Impressed.

I think iv got too masculine taste in cars to have one but they do look canny!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

hoikey said:


> At least it ain't boring and German


So a c63 AMG is boring:lol::lol::lol::lol::wave:


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

There's always one


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

chongo said:


> So a c63 AMG is boring:lol::lol::lol::lol::wave:


I love c63s my mate has one well jealous lol


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

I'd rather a gtr


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Different car completely though


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

So is a c63 amg from a juke but if we compared similar priced German cars to the nismo juke we wouldn't have to put forward much of a case 

What unboring German car can you get for 20-23K with anywhere near the spec?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

hoikey said:


> There's always one


:car::thumb:


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

hoikey said:


> So is a c63 amg from a juke but if we compared similar priced German cars to the nismo juke we wouldn't have to put forward much of a case
> 
> What unboring German car can you get for 20-23K with anywhere near the spec?


Pmsl. True.

I'm keeping my mouth shut.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

chongo said:


> So a c63 AMG is boring:lol::lol::lol::lol::wave:


What about a skoda yeti?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

SarahS23 said:


> That's not bad that like. Impressed.
> 
> I think iv got too masculine taste in cars to have one but they do look canny!


They do lack mid range grunt tbh as standard but they'll dispose of your standard rep mobiles quite easily.

There is supposed to be a Nismo RS due out soon too


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

B17BLG said:


> They do lack mid range grunt tbh as standard but they'll dispose of your standard rep mobiles quite easily.
> 
> There is supposed to be a Nismo RS due out soon too


Good job I don't drive a standard rep mobile lol.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

hoikey said:


> So is a c63 amg from a juke but if we compared similar priced German cars to the nismo juke we wouldn't have to put forward much of a case
> 
> What unboring German car can you get for 20-23K with anywhere near the spec?


I do like the jukes but they look like someone has put a straw up it's **** and blown a jet of air till it's eyes have popped out:doublesho:doublesho:lol:


----------



## cipriani (Oct 9, 2014)

Had a diesel Duke as a hire car once, was great to chuck about on the B roads.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Got a forge recirc valve on the way for this now  looking forward to getting that on


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Listening to Signal 1? You must be in our area too?

We may have seen it nipping about actually!


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

About a mile from Hanley


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

We work in and around Hanley so yep, must of been your Nismo we have seen dotting about


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah I've not seen another nismo in my travels in Stoke yet


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

New dump valve arrived and was vent to atmosphere rather than recirc like I wanted .






Dunno if I should keep it or not


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

Love them for been so funky and different :thumb:
you were doing so well with this car until i saw Signal 1, at least it's not Radio Stoke though:lol:
Went to look at and drive a Nismo RS last week but been American they only had the CVT auto as a demo, it was bad enough to put us off owning one as we both need an Auto to drive.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

I listen to it for the travel lol. Normally it's Spotify I'm listening to


----------

